# طريقة تصنيع الصابون المستوي العالي



## ابو جومانا المصري (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوني انا تشرفت بالانضمام الي منتدكم الجميل والراقي وكان لي منكم طلب لو سمحتم
انا فاتح مشروع تصنيع صابون وناوي باذن الله افتتح معمل تصنيع وتغلفة الصابون السائل وعاوز اعمله علي اعلي مستوي ويكون مقارب لشغل بريل الذي يصنع في مصر وانا بعمله بس مش عارف هل انا بعمله بطريقه صحيحه اقصد طريقه التصنيع الجيده كنت عاوز اعرف كم كيلو تكسابون وسلفونيك اضع بحيث يكون جيد لاني حريص علي ان اتق الله ولااضرالناس الي هتستعمله ومعلهش انا كترت عليكم في الكلام وارجو الافاده منكم


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (22 يناير 2009)

ايه ياخونا مفيش حد عاوز يفيدني وللعلم انا بشتغل في برميل 120


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (24 يناير 2009)

علي العموم شكرا علي عدم الرد


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (27 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورياخواني علي عدم الرد


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (8 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر اني كنتي ظني بكم كويس بس محدش عاوز يفيدني وشكرا


----------



## اللى ميتسمى (8 فبراير 2009)

يا راجل يا طيب متزعلش....الموضوع ده قتل بحثن...اعمل سيرش فى المنتدن هتلاقى كتير أوى اتكلموا فى الموضوع ده...
مع حبى............


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (8 فبراير 2009)

لا تغضب
ولكن استمر باذن الله هتوصل


----------



## alasutiy (29 مارس 2009)

ربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

اولا يا مراحب بيك يا ابو جومانه


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

ثانيا :
الموقع فيه اكتر من طريقه للاجابه على سؤالك ولكن ابحث وشوف مشاراكات الاصداقاء والاخوه


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

وما تستعجلش وباذن الله هاتلاقى اللى انت عاوزه واكتر بعون الله


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

وان يا خى ما لقيت:11: 
بعون الله ادعبسلك وافتشلك وانكشلك:20:
لو فى قرار البحر:1: لاجل عيونك وما تزعل 
الله يعطيك العافيه:77:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز ابو جومانا المصري في البداية أود الترحيب بك بيننا بين أخوانك وأود القول لك لاتزعل إن شاء الله طلبك موجود وإن شاء الله الأستفادة والدعاء لأخوانك في الملتقى وهذه الروابط سوف تجد مبتغاك فيها بإذن الله ......

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62103.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137380.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138238.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t59045.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133296.html

وإن شاء الله الموفقية في مشروعك ...


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (7 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي مهندس المحبه علي اهتمامك والف الف شكر


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس المحبه
وجعله الله فىميزان حسناتك 
وشكرا


----------



## rehan hegazy (15 يوليو 2009)

ابو جومانا المصري قال:


> علي العموم شكرا علي عدم الرد


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته , أولا يا اخي ان الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا , فاجتهد واصبر فما لم تصبه في الدنيا فانك ملاقيه في الاخره باذن الله , واجعل عملك كله لله, ثانيا هذه تركيه مقتبسه من الاخ الفاضل المهندس المهدي بكر ان كان مسموح لي , فادعو له بظهر الغيب
[ سلفونيك........................ .... 70 كيلو
صودا كاوية "سائلة"...........توضع حتى يحصل على نقطة التعادل
تراى ايثانول أمين................ 2 كيلو
تكسابون........................ 55 كيلو
كمبرلان....................... 500 جرام
جلسرين........................... 5 كيلو
ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم.............1 كيلو
اللون........................... 40 جرام
العطر..........................2 او 3 كيلو 
المادة الحافظة"فورمالين"............... 2 كيلو 
طريقة التصنيع: 
1_يتم التصنيع فى تنك من البلاستيك او الاستنلس الغير قابل للصدأ ويحتوى على 2 صنبور أحداهما قرب القاع والآخر على بعد 15سم من القاع والغرض من ذلك هو بعد تصنيع الصابون السائل يترك لمدة 12 ساعة لترسيب أى شوائب موجودة فيه فى القاع............ وعند التعبئة فى العبوات يعبأ من الصنبور الذى يبعد 15 سم عن القاع لمنع نزول أى شوائب أثناء التعبئة...........
أما ما يتبقى فى القاع فيصفى أولا ثم يعاد تعبئته
2_يوضع حوالى 700 كيلو من المياة فى التنك
3_يضاف 1 كيلو من ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم مع التقليب وذلك لترسيب اى املاح موجودة فى المياة.........
4_يتم وضع كمية السلفونيك تدريجيا مع التقليب فى أتجاة واحد لمنع حدوث رغاوى كثيرة حتى لا تؤثر فى عملية التعادل
لان الرغاوى الكثيرة تؤدى الى عدم ضبط المعادلة لان هذة الرغاوى تحجز بداخلها جزء من الصودا الكاوية وعندما تهبط الرغاوى فتنزل الصودا فى الصابون ويصبح الصابون قلوى بعد ما كان متعادل 
لذلك يتم التأكد من المعادلة حتى قبل التعبئة...............
5_ بعد ما تم أذابة السلفونيك جيدا تضاف الصودا الكاوية ببطء مع التقليب المستمر 
ويلاحظ ارتفاع درجة الحرارة 
6_تقاس درجة ph حتى الوصول الى قبل التعادل بقليل جدا 
7_تكمل المعادلة بأضافة 2 كيلو تراى ايثانول أمين
8_يترك الصابون لليوم التالى حتى يبرد تماما وحتى يكتمل التفاعل
9_يتم أذابة التكسابون خارجيا عن طريق وضع 55 كيلو فى برميل ووضع عليهم 10 كيلو ملح طعام وتقليبه جيدا مع الملح مع أضافة المياة حوالى 70 كيلو مياة مع التقليب الجيد وتركه 5 ساعات
10_يضاف التكسابون المذاب الى الصابون مع التقليب الجيد والمستمر حتى تمام الامتزاج
11_يتم أذابة 500 جرام كمبرلان فى كمية من المياة ووضعه على الصابون السائل مع التقليب الجيد


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

في كتيييييييير مواضيع بهالخصوص 
بتمنى اتراجعها بالموقع في اقسام الصناعات


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية rehan


----------



## م / محمد عوض (1 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا هذه طريقة ممتازه


----------



## kmahmoud (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طريقة تصنيع الصابون السائل 
تحضير برميل لسعة 120 لتر
ملئ 90 لتر ماء ثم اضافة 6 ك سلفونيك و2ك تكسابون و 1/2 ك ملح ثم التقليب جيدا فى اتجاه واحد لعدم زيادة الرغوه والمعادلة بالصودا وورق ال بى اتش عند درجه اللون الاخضر الفاتح ثم ترك البرميل لثانى يوم بعدذلك يتم تحضير البرميل عن طريق اضافة 1 ك ملح ثم التقليب ثم اضافة التايلوز بعد ذوبانه فى 5 لتر ماء خارجى او البولى مكان التيلوز ثم اللون والرائحه 
وان شاء الله هيطلع تركيبة صابون جيده


----------



## mohammad obaji (29 أكتوبر 2011)

سلفونيك اسيد 20 % 
تكسابون 5 % 
كوكاميد بروبيل بيتائين 1 - 2 % 
تري ايتانول امين ( لاكمال عملية التعادل ) 
كوستيك أو قطرونة أو صودا كاوية ( لتعديل السلفونيك تقريبا كل كيلو سلفونيك يلزمه 200 - 250 غ كوستيك ) 
غليسيرين 2- 3 % 
ملح طعام نقي 2 -3 % 
ملح ليمون او حمض ليمون 1 % ( لاعطاء اللمعة للنحاس و الستانلس ستيل او الالمنيوم ) 
ماء حتى اللزوجة المطلوبة حتى 100 % 

هالكميات انا مجربها و ببيع منها كتير و هالتركيبة تقريباص مثل البريل او الفيري


----------



## mohammad obaji (29 أكتوبر 2011)

عفوا بس في تعديل 
سلفونيك 20 - 25 % 
تكسابون 5 - 10 %


----------



## sami-80 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم طريقة المهندس مهدى بكر هى افضل الطرق والطريقة الاخيرة جيدة ولكنها غير صناعية تجارية فنسبة المواد فى التركيبة تعدت 32% دى تنفذ لطلب خاص ليس المستهلك العادى او المتوسط والتكلفة ستكون مرتفعة وجرب مع احترامى وشكرى العميق للجميع


----------



## عبدالمنعم10 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

التركيبة مكوناتها ذات تركيز عالى جدا ألا تؤثر صحيا


----------

